
Building a Forum with Clojure and Angular - bearwithclaws
http://www.flyingmachinestudios.com/programming/building-a-forum-with-clojure-datomic-angular/
======
boothead
This is a great article! It's very close to the stack I think I'd chose to
build a web fronted project nowadays - with the exception of Haskell on the
backend. I'll post some more thoughts when I've properly digested it. Thanks
for sharing!

------
boothead
Any reason why you didn't go for clojure script for the front end?

